# bird taxidermy



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Ok, taking my boy up for a "nothing but grouse" day of hunting. I have towed him around the hills after deer for a bit and we have seen plenty of grouse and now it is his turn to hunt. This will hopefully be his first kill tomorrow and he is pretty sure that he wants to mount the bird if he likes it alot (which we all know he will). Anyway I have know idea what bird taxidermy costs or how to handle the bird to preserve its shape feathers etc. Anybody have an idea?


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

http://birdfishtaxidermist.com/fieldcare.html


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Lonetree said:


> http://birdfishtaxidermist.com/fieldcare.html


Thanks dude! Couldn't have said it better myself...

Here's some examples of what I can offer you Mr CheddarNut.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Those look great Tex. Unfortunately we skunked out yesterday. I visited two previous proven grouse grounds and zippo. No birds, not even a track in the fresh snow. We walked about 9 miles total. Saw deer, lots of deer. elk, (one nice probably 330 class bull shot opening morning) two bull moose and beautiful country. Great day with my boys but no birds as of yet.


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

Tex. have any pics of pheasants? Planning a quick ND hunt encountered to pick up a caribou mount in November. If my son connects on a his first pheasant I'd like to get a mount. 

On another note, grouse give me the slip all the time. Went bak this week to a spot where there where tons of birds two weeks ago to nothing. After hiking 4 miles I got one, but one bird every 4 trips has been my average.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Thanks dude! Couldn't have said it better myself...
> 
> Here's some examples of what I can offer you Mr CheddarNut.


I like the one in the middle the best ;-);-)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

goforbroke said:


> Tex. have any pics of pheasants? Planning a quick ND hunt encountered to pick up a caribou mount in November. If my son connects on a his first pheasant I'd like to get a mount.
> 
> On another note, grouse give me the slip all the time. Went bak this week to a spot where there where tons of birds two weeks ago to nothing. After hiking 4 miles I got one, but one bird every 4 trips has been my average.


Pheasants you say... 


http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u263/tex-o-bob/franken****.jpg



http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u263/tex-o-bob/wheel****1.jpg


----------

